

How to get gmail.com banned - not that I did this - markokocic
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-get-gmailcom-banned-not-that-i.html

======
wccrawford
I solved all my problems that needed disposable email addresses quite simply:
I just don't sign up for those sites. If I'm not interested in getting future
emails from them, I probably don't care enough to even log in.

------
zagaberoo
I wonder how effective it would be to look up the MX record of each domain (or
just the A record, as it looks like all of mailinator's alternate domains have
MX records that just point to their own A records) and ban based on the IP
address? You'd have to update periodically, I suppose, but all of mailinator's
alternate domains resolve to the same IP address. Of course it seems to be a
moot point nowadays.

